# Miele bike



## Stevenexp (Jul 24, 2008)

What do you guys think about the Miele tt150 for some basic trail riding? (no jumping/stunts)

Here's a link http://www.mielebicycles.com/main+e...26_TT_150_2008.html?CategorieID=46&BikeID=208


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

It's the lowest of low level. Barely a step above Wal-Mart. I would not recommend it for regular trail use. Honestly.

If you are on a really tight budget, consider buying used.


----------



## Stevenexp (Jul 24, 2008)

well my last wal-mart bike lasted me 5 years and I thought it was awesome. Also I really don't wanna buy used.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Are there any other bikes you are considering?


----------



## Stevenexp (Jul 24, 2008)

Anything in the price range of under $400 new with shipping.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

The Giant Boulder SE goes for about $330 US according to the Giant website. It is a much better bike IMO, and you can put the extra $70 towards helmet and gloves, tools..., if you don't have those already.

This is just one example. Stop by your local shop, and see what they have good deals on. 

Miele is not a high quality brand.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone know anything about the forks made by 'Suspension'? Are they on par with Fox?


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

net wurker said:


> Anyone know anything about the forks made by 'Suspension'? Are they on par with Fox?


ha...ha...no.


----------



## Stevenexp (Jul 24, 2008)

"The bike is stock ... the breaking system is substandard, the suspension forks have too much play, and the rear deralliur is simply horrible. Also, the frame is very flimsy on little hops, I am suprised it has lasted for 4 years.

I would not recommend this bike."

That was a review I found online for the Giant boulder se. I think I'll go with the Miele bike so far considering I have heard nothing but good things about them besides from people who have never tried one before.

EDIT: also with a little googling you would find out the shocks are made by suntour.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Know nothing about the frame... but the parts hanging off it wouldnt last AT ALL.

If you want to go non-lbs and spend that sort of amount - look at the Forge Sawback 5xx - from what people say, it seems to be staggering value for money. The parts hanging off it are considerably better, and I dont know alot about the frame but maybe someone else here will fill you in on it.

Try looking for the HuuuUge thread about the Sawback 5xx - you might find something more trailworthy.

It also goes for $80 under your budget - allowing you a little spare to get a decent helmet (if you dont have one already) and/or change saddle/grips/pedals etc to get your contact points how you like them.


Again - if you insist on going the online, non-lbs route - and are happy with the knowledge that customer service wont be as good, then that would seem to be a considerably better option than the Miele.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Stevenexp said:


> "The bike is stock ... the breaking system is substandard, the suspension forks have too much play, and the rear deralliur is simply horrible. Also, the frame is very flimsy on little hops, I am suprised it has lasted for 4 years.
> 
> I would not recommend this bike."
> 
> ...


People will write bad reviews about almost any low end bike. You have to take the reviews on any product with a grain of salt. There will always be haters. For the riding some people do, no sub $500 bike will perform well. Many riders consider Shimano XT parts to be the standard for high performance, and reasonable cost. Compared to that "standard" every component on a $600 bike is going to be "substandard."

Perhaps the Miele gets better reviews, based on what type of riding the owners use it for. If you use it for dirt roads, bike paths, running to the store, commuting, towing kids around, and smooth trails, the bike will be fine. I don't expect many people buy a Miele with aggressive trail riding in mind.

I used to work at a bike shop. They stocked and sold Mieles, in an effort to reach out to low budget buyers. But, they stopped ordering them in for the most part. There were too many quality issues. All the wrenches, myself included, disliked working on them.

I just think you can do much better with the amount of money you are prepared to spend.


----------



## Stevenexp (Jul 24, 2008)

Well it's still the Miele bike considering I can't find anywhere that will ship to Canada. My local bike store has a 5xx but it's priced at $520


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Seriously, please do yourself a favor - dont get hung up on that Miele.

Its got the kind of spec that would be destroyed fast on any kind of proper riding.

If you can get better value for money - why not do it?
If you can get a bike that would take rougher trails (if you want to later) - why not do it?

Generally speaking, I wouldnt advise anyone to buy a bike online (unless they know EXACTLY the size they would need, and know how to do their wrenching themselves - or dont mind paying for it).

However, I really think if you want the best deal available, you need to look a little further - because that Miele is (no offense) rubbish.

Even from a very quick look around - theres a few more here for you to look at (and the difference is plain to see). Again there are yay and nay sayers for both brands - Im not american and havent seen either - so you'd be advised to use the search function and see what people think of them:
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/motobecane_500HT07.htm
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/windsor_cliff4700.htm

Thats just from a quick look on a site I see mentioned here alot - I dont really know other places to look for people in america.


----------



## Stevenexp (Jul 24, 2008)

LAWL at the $150 shipping from bikes direct ON TOP of the duties and tax. I bought the Miele and I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Cubensis (May 31, 2008)

Stevenexp said:


> LAWL at the $150 shipping from bikes direct ON TOP of the duties and tax. I bought the Miele and I can't wait to get it!


I'm not even sure why you asked for advice....seems like you had your mind made up b4 you even asked the question. Good luck with your new bike.


----------



## Stevenexp (Jul 24, 2008)

Cubensis said:


> I'm not even sure why you asked for advice....seems like you had your mind made up b4 you even asked the question. Good luck with your new bike.


I kept an open mind but no one here suggested anything besides spending way more money. I waited before (not b4) I bought the bike but again you guys didn't really wow me with anything.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

I bought my wife (when she was still my g/f) a Gary Fisher Advance for $330 at the LBS. It's an awesome bike with plenty of upgrade potential (which I've already taken plenty of advantage of).

You may a horrible purchase. Congrats.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

f3rg said:


> I bought my wife (when she was still my g/f) a Gary Fisher Advance for $330 at the LBS. It's an awesome bike with plenty of upgrade potential (which I've already taken plenty of advantage of).
> 
> You may a horrible purchase. Congrats.


There is no reason to be rude here. Keep your rude comments to yourself. If he enjoys his bike then it was a great purchase. I hope he rides it until the wheels fall off. We all have different opinions on what is a good bike here......If he likes the way the bike feels and he gets enjoyment out of riding it....then who are you to tell him he's wrong?


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

EndersShadow said:


> There is no reason to be rude here.


 Yeah, you're right; I could have left that last paragraph out. But it's also a bit pointless to ask for advice and then argue with everyone who is trying to help. I just found that irritating.

Like I said, my wife's bike was relatively cheap. It was also on the heavy side at 30lbs, though it's down to 25lbs after I upgraded a few things over three year's time. This Miele bike has to weigh a ton: steel rear hub; steel crankset; steel stem; steel bar; steel seatpost. With all that steel, rust won't be far behind. And due to the weight (blind guess, 40lbs?), that 28T large cog isn't going to be enough, especially with a 28T small chainring. I stand behind my opinion that it was a very bad purchase, but I'll leave out the sarcastic congratulations.


----------



## nuggets (Jul 7, 2008)

For the money he's talking he could found an LBS that handles Haro. A much better investment.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

He's in Canada, apparently nobody read that part.

Miele is an OKAY brand, no more. I've seen way too many broken ones, they are a step above wal-mart quality, but a few steps below LBS quality, they are also a good 5lbs heavier than most low end LBS bikes. I honestly think OP should have gone to an LBS, tell them his expectations and tried the bikes they had in stock. 

400CDN does not get you much bike around here, clearance models and used bikes are the best bet at that price as far as quality goes.

Miele lacks frame sizes though, bikes are like shoes, you wouldn't want one too small or too big now, would you?


----------



## Ktse (Jul 12, 2008)

snaky69 said:


> He's in Canada, apparently nobody read that part.
> 
> Miele is an OKAY brand, no more. I've seen way too many broken ones, they are a step above wal-mart quality, but a few steps below LBS quality, they are also a good 5lbs heavier than most low end LBS bikes. I honestly think OP should have gone to an LBS, tell them his expectations and tried the bikes they had in stock.
> 
> ...


400 dollars in Canada WILL get you a good bike, you just need to know where to look. An Iron Horse Warrior 3.0 from Sport Chek is dirt cheap and comes with components that will rival many bikes in the 500-600 dollar range. If you don't mind the service from Sport Chek, it's a very good buy.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Ktse said:


> 400 dollars in Canada WILL get you a good bike, you just need to know where to look. An Iron Horse Warrior 3.0 from Sport Chek is dirt cheap and comes with components that will rival many bikes in the 500-600 dollar range. If you don't mind the service from Sport Chek, it's a very good buy.


Wow, that is a great deal!

http://www.sportchek.ca/sportchek/do/style?menuId=231&styleId=47514


----------

